# 28 babies in NJ need you!



## kueen (Feb 12, 2013)

Thought I post this here! Not to many post near NJ or even PA area. 
http://rodent.rescueme.org/NewJersey


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow... they are cute! I just sent her an email to see if I could help foster. I just inherited a new cage so timing couldn't be better!


----------

